# Daito Ryu Aikijujutsu curriculum?



## Doomx2001

I realize this is an Aikido thread, but does anyone know where I can find a detailed list of Daito ryu Aikijujutsu techniques online? Or could someone list what they can for me? I'm looking for a list of techniques in the Shoden level and Chuden level. 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jenna

Doomx2001 said:


> I realize this is an Aikido thread, but does anyone know where I can find a detailed list of Daito ryu Aikijujutsu techniques online? Or could someone list what they can for me? I'm looking for a list of techniques in the Shoden level and Chuden level.
> Any help would be appreciated.


It depends which branch or variant you are studying yes?

This will http://www.asahi-net.or.jp/~de6s-umi/tkm05.htm show you the breakdown for Tokimune (as deemed "guardian" of technique as it were) and then you google for the 118 Hiden Mokuroku.. you will find there are DVDs and sshhh.. you can download things if you find them as torrent files or whatever (I would not condone this!! it is copyright violating and things).. you would find the ikkajo up to gokajo and also the ikkajo / nikajo uragata.. 

You are Aikidoka??  You will find most of the 118 "secret" waza you will find very comparable to Aikido anyways as you can see from here..  http://www.daitoryu.fi/videot.php  very similar to what you would know in Aikido..


Wishes..


----------



## Chris Li

Doomx2001 said:


> I realize this is an Aikido thread, but does anyone know where I can find a detailed list of Daito ryu Aikijujutsu techniques online? Or could someone list what they can for me? I'm looking for a list of techniques in the Shoden level and Chuden level.
> Any help would be appreciated.



There's a good list, along with correlations to standard Aikido technique, at http://www.aikiweb.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15096

Best,

Chris


----------

